# Happy Birthday, MossyMo!



## meowey (Aug 25, 2008)

Many Smoky Returns of the Day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday  ...


----------



## bunky (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## richtee (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey- Happy Birthday Mossy! Enjoy it bud!


----------



## daboys (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday!! Have a great day!


----------



## bassman (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy birthday and many happy returns!


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy B-Day, Mossy.


----------



## vince (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## babyback (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Aug 25, 2008)

Hope you have a fun-filled day.....Happy Birthday!!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mossy!! Hope you are having fun today.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday MossyMo, I know you'll have a great day!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 25, 2008)

Hope you have a great Birthday!!


----------



## dingle (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday MO! Have a smokin day!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Mossy, The day is just about over but I hope u had a fun filled and enjoyable BIRTHDAY, Many smokes Bud


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy b-day mossy.  I'll buy u a drink.  Hope you dont mind if i drink it for u tho, it may get skunk on the way to ND.


----------



## capt dan (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy berfday Mossy!


----------



## monty (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, MossyMo!

Many happy returns and lotsa great smokes to ya!

Cheers!


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mossy!  Hope yall enjoy yer special day!


----------



## erain (Aug 26, 2008)

wishing you a happy birthday and many more to come!!!!! hope your having a great day!!!


----------



## minn.bill (Aug 26, 2008)

happy b day mossy.just wondering did the big move ever happen? later bill


----------



## mossymo (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks to all for the birthday wishes, much appreciated from a great group of friends and also thanks to smokin365 for the drink offer (Hope it was good, as I am having one now !!!)

As for my day it was a normal one, 10 1/2 hours at work, and mowed the lawn till the sunset. Birthdays get old as I get older.....

minn.bill
I moved up here 4 months ago. Built a basement and a shed, then had the house set on top of the basement about 3 weeks ago. It has been a very busy spring and suimmer.... I do not for see being close to done till spring, but am really looking forward to it. I want to take some time away from the house this fall for hunting, time will tell. I have not been fishing this summer and am guessing it will not happen this winter either. 

I have not fired up a smoker since last February and I am well past the itching phases to do so...... After hunting season I know I will be firing a few up for sausage, jerky, sticks, etc. in December or January. So far I have 6 deer tags and my father in law will give me the meat from his 2 tags, but I am thinking of getting one more tag for a deer hunting unit that is just a few miles away from me.....

Again, Thank You all for the birthday wishes. SMF is great !!!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 26, 2008)

MM
Happy Birthday to you, Happy brithday to you cha cha cha...
Wow sorry so late, I hope your day was amazing......Oppa to many many more b-days!!
K


----------



## cman95 (Aug 26, 2008)

Late again but happy...happy MossyMo!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 26, 2008)

*Happy Birthday Marty  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It sure sounds like you need to take a break from the house. At least you will be settled in before winter hits. *


----------



## walking dude (Aug 27, 2008)

HOW in the HECK did i miss this.............happy belated birthday, you old probate...........LOLOLOLOL


----------

